# What remains of my B13



## Estis Fatuus (Jul 17, 2003)

<img src="http://www.digitalstar.com/hellbent/images/183965.JPG"/>
Don't know if that's gonna work or not, the car slid into a median at 60 went airborn took out a road sign, then hit a tree, pullign it ut of the ground and spinning 180' and rolling in the air then hitting another tree and coming to a stop. I walked away with some whiplash.


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Your pic above didn't show up...

Here... I'mma help you out a little 










BTW... sorry about your ride... glad you made it out alright though.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

damn that car is totaled!  at least you're okay...SOme effects of whiplash show themselves months after the actual accident...have yourself checked out thoroughly...

Hope you have auto and medical insurance.....


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

Can I have your exhaust? That sucks. It looked like a clean car. Glad you're okay. I got hit in the sentra last year, and got some whiplash. Hurt like hell a few days later. Like Exalta said, get yourself checked out.


----------



## Estis Fatuus (Jul 17, 2003)

I loved that car and it sounded great, everything was welded just right, mandrel bent piping. It had a really deep rich, burble. The tree I hit acctually came out of the ground and fell over into the road.


----------

